# oil/petroleum



## annep70

Tengo dos preguntas:

"con los altos costos del petróleo  la agresividad de esta actividad..." (petrolera) "...ha aumentado"

1. en textos relacionados con el petróleo, creo que puedo traducirlo como "oil" y/o "petroleum". La pregunta es si es mejor alternar los dos términos, o escoger uno solo.

2. como puedo traducir : simplemente "the agressiveness of this activity has increased with the high costs of oil "? o "due to the high costs of oil"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Just_Wil

1. Personalmente, yo usaría "oil" siempre, ya comom que está más en uso.
2. Sugiero la segunda, es más directa.


----------



## ruthy_gg

What is the difference between oil and petroleum in English? 
In spanish we only use "petroleo" for the black liquid but in English I have seen that they  use oil or petroleum for the same word. 
Is there any native English speaker who can explain me the difference between these two words?


----------



## fobits

El líquido negro que viene de la tierra se llama o "oil" o "petroleum". El segundo suena más impresionante (tiene más sílabas) pero se usan imparcialmente.

El aceite que se pone en un carro es siempre "oil".


----------



## ruthy_gg

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aurilla

En la industria del petróleo le dicen al crudo "oil".


----------



## lazarus1907

Petroleum viene de "petra" (piedra) y "oleum" (aceite), por razones históricas. A principios del siglo XVI se acortó y se empezó a usar "petrol" para referirse a la sustancia. A finales del XIX se empezó a usar en lugar de gasolina (que no se usa en América apenas) para el refinado. De la destilación del petroleo se obtiene el "gas oil", del cual probablemente viene el moderno "oil" (que etimológicamente viene de 'oleum' y significa 'aceite (de oliva)'. El inglés tiende a simplificar mucho.


----------



## aurilla

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroleum


----------



## Elibennet

Tengo entendido que lo que le pones a los autos es "petrol" en inglés británico, y "gas" en Estados Unidos. Es así?


----------



## sneaksleep

Elibennet said:


> Tengo entendido que lo que le pones a los autos es "petrol" en inglés británico, y "gas" en Estados Unidos. Es así?


Sí, efectivamente.


----------



## maratorres

tengo problemas para traducir esta frase, ya que creo que dos términos hacen referencia a un mismo concepto. 

"Enron opened a office in Valhalla to trade oil and petroleum products"

oil and petroleum products, ¿se refieren los dos a productos petrolífereros? ¿qué diferencia hay entre oil y petroleum en este caso?

muchas gracias


----------



## aurilla

quiere decir "crudo y derivados petrolíferos"


----------



## Iararo

Sí, es "aceites y derivados del petróleo"


----------



## pejeman

Oil es "crude oil" y petroleum products son los derivados del petróleo, como ya dijeron otros compañeros del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Lizzie4ever

Alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción al español de estos términos en esta oración por favor:
CO2 is the most significant of the gases in our atmosphere which keep the Earth warm. 4 billion years ago its concentration in the atmosphere was much higher than today - 80% compared to today's 0.03%. But most of it was removed through photosynthesis over time. All this carbon dioxide became locked in organisms and then minerals such as oil, coal and petroleum inside the Earth's crust.
 
Estuve leyendo literatura paralela y sé que hace referencia a los combustibles fósiles. Me parece que oil en este caso podría traducirse como gas natural. Sin embargo, no estoy segura. ¿Algún especialista en el tema ecológico podría ayudarme, por favor?.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Lizzie4ever*

No hay como hacer "oil" en gas natural





Lizzie4ever said:


> Me parece que oil en este caso podría traducirse como gas natural.


Creo que la idea es que hay otros tipos de combustibles fósiles, por ejemplo, aceite/petróleo de esquistos bituminosos ("shale oil"), que no caen bajo la denominación específica "petroleum" en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## Lizzie4ever

Muchas gracias.
Es verdad no puede ser gas natural. Sin embargo, seguí con mi búsqueda y es cierto que son sinónimos. La única diferencia entre ellos es que uno es crudo y el otro refinado.

Oil--> petróleo crudo
Petroleum--> petróleo refinado

*http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/non-renewable/oil.html*
*http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:wfZBW8VcCJ8J:www.humantech.com.pe/articulos4.htm+petroleo+crudo+%2B+efecto+invernadero&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=pe

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:jb5iTjdyMjMJ:www.sagan-gea.org/hojared_AGUA/paginas/14agua.html+petroleo+crudo+y+refinado+%2B+co2&cd=9&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=pe
*


----------



## k-in-sc

In its strictest sense, petroleum includes only crude oil, but in common usage it includes both crude oil and natural gas. - Wikipedia

Your original is poorly written, because in everyday language, petroleum and (crude) oil are synonymous. I don't know where you got the idea that petroleum is refined and oil isn't ...? Maybe you are equating petroleum with petroleum products (the products of refining petroleum)?


----------



## Lizzie4ever

The paragraph was taken from here:

http://www.panda.org/about_our_earth/aboutcc/how_cc_works/
(WWF)


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, ask them what they were thinking. I don't know what kind of distinction they're trying to draw. But at any rate, the difference is not in whether they are refined or not.


----------



## Zarcero

There is a diversity of terminology in the various countries and these terms and considerations change depending on whether you are discussing _upstream_ or _downstream_ operations. The topic of this thread appears to be upstream. In the context of the OP, what was written is correct enough, simply because what is correct in one country will be considered incorrect in another. However, if the objective is communication, then that objective has been met, regardless of what any purist thinks about syntax and grammar, etc. or the use of the word _oil_ versus _petroleum_.

As an example, in some countries the oil rate at which an oil well flows is called its _*gasto*_. While in other countries it is called its _*tasa*_. Similarly, some countries will refer to a 'reservoir' as a _*reservorio *_and others will refer to it as a _*yacimiento*_. And some countries will just adopt some of the English terms, or just Spanglish-ize them. Sorry, that's just the way it is.

Hi, my name is Mike. Let's be friends!  While it is not in my profile, I am an oil and gas professional. I have been to just about all of the oil & gas producing countries in the Spanish-speaking world, and all of the other ones as well. Today I am posting from Angola. I live in Houston. I'm glad to see a thread like this, as I noticed there is no technical section devoted to oil & gas terminology. For those of you who are professional translators, you may be interested in getting a copy of _Glosario de la Industria Petrolera_ published by PennWell. Anyone interested in oil & gas terminology can feel free to contact me in the background, as I am not always on this site, except for recently since I am loitering while waiting on my return trip to Houston.

Saludos,

Mike


----------

